# How long with chicken stock keep in the fridge?



## tommyyate (May 29, 2009)

I made some chicken stock from leftovers from a whole chicken.  How long will it keep in the fridge.  Is there a tip for freezing it??  I've thought about using ziplock bags and ice cube trays but there ziplock bags seem awkward and I think I would need quite a few ice cube trays to freeze the amount I made.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 29, 2009)

I use quart and/or pint freezer boxes...Look for them in your grocer's canning section!


Enjoy!


----------



## tommyyate (May 29, 2009)

Thanks,  any idea on how long the stock should keep in the fridge?  A week, 2 weeks??


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2009)

I'd limit refrigeration to 5 days.

I freeze stock in 1 quart freezer Ziplocks.  It's easier if you stand the bag up in a bowl or small pan so it will stay open and upright while you fill it.  Put in exactly 4 cups of stock then seal it squeezing out as much air as possible.  Lay the bags flat on a cookie sheet and freeze them, then you can stack them in the freezer easily and they'll stay where you put them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 29, 2009)

IMO there is no definitive answer...lots of variables... not the least of which is the Temperature of Your refrigerator...At my house...and I have a very cold refrigerator...3 days and I would use it or freeze it..Much beyond that..IMO you begin to play Russian Roulette....

Have Fun!


----------



## tommyyate (May 29, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I'd limit refrigeration to 5 days.
> 
> I freeze stock in 1 quart freezer Ziplocks.  It's easier if you stand the bag up in a bowl or small pan so it will stay open and upright while you fill it.  Put in exactly 4 cups of stock then seal it squeezing out as much air as possible.  Lay the bags flat on a cookie sheet and freeze them, then you can stack them in the freezer easily and they'll stay where you put them.




Thanks,  I did what you suggested.  My freezer space is tight but the flatness of the ziplock bags work just right.


----------



## alexk (Jun 5, 2009)

Try frezzing it stays around longer.


----------



## mandy moore (Jun 6, 2009)

i like to keep it up to 4-5 days .. because usually i cook for my little kids .. i am a bit afrid when it comes to them,


----------



## AJ Bronze (Aug 14, 2009)

tommyyate said:


> I made some chicken stock from leftovers from a whole chicken.  How long will it keep in the fridge.  Is there a tip for freezing it??  I've thought about using ziplock bags and ice cube trays but there ziplock bags seem awkward and I think I would need quite a few ice cube trays to freeze the amount I made.


Chicken and pork stock lasts for about a month or two. You can make it several times a year and freeze it in ice cube trays for storage in freezer bags. Here's a cool tip from me: make more frozen stock when you still have a large bag of it left: what you do is empty the bag of stock cubes into hot stock to cool down the new batch. This prevents dilution of the stock.


----------



## AJ Bronze (Aug 14, 2009)

AJ Bronze said:


> Chicken and pork stock lasts for about a month or two. You can make it several times a year and freeze it in ice cube trays for storage in freezer bags. Here's a cool tip from me: make more frozen stock when you still have a large bag of it left: what you do is empty the bag of stock cubes into hot stock to cool down the new batch. This prevents dilution of the stock.


Also, be sure your freezer temperature is actually low enough to keep things frozen. You should invest in a thermometer for your freezer to be totally certain. Otherwise the stock may not be frozen properly.


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

It depends on a LOT of factors...

Did you leave the skin or some form of fat on the chicken you reduced for your stock?  Yes? then you have a nice fat cap on top!  undisturbed, this prevents bacteria from getting to your stock.  

Did you remove all the fat? then you have a smaller cap, if none at all, and have a reduced time in the fridge.

Did you use traditional french trinity(carrots, celery, onion), or did you use other vegetables that aren't in the onion family? (I say this cause leeks, green onions, etc...keep as long as onions).

Is it liquidy, or gelatenous? 

ultimate case, you may get 2 weeks with a good and thick fat cap.  generally, I'd process it within a week.  I like to freeze my stock/broth in an ice cube tray, then vacuum seal the cubes in small 3-5 cube bags.  vacuum sealing prevents additional ice crystal production and F-Burn from setting in.  I find 3-5 cubes with my trays are good for a personal sized bowl of soup (3 for concentrated stock, 5 for more liquidy).  I go through some extra sheets of plastic for my sealer, but I am assured my stock is preserved as best as it can be.


----------

